# 2012 Tallulah river trout tournament



## cball917 (Jun 28, 2012)

For the 2nd year in a row I will be hosting the Tallulah river trout tournament. This is a open trout river fishing tourny. It will be on July 28th. Cash payout . Prizes and trophies. Entry fee $15 for more info call 706-982-3287 or email johnathon.cannon@yahoo.com or reply here!!


----------



## TroutManJoe (Jul 8, 2012)

What are the rules? Heaviest stringer wins? Biggest c
Fish? First guy to 8 fish? Total inches?


----------



## Scrub Buck (Jul 9, 2012)

Is the river being stocked or are you fishing for what is left?  More on how you win.  I'd like to come, let me know.


----------



## cball917 (Nov 21, 2012)

Guys sorry for not updating this. I will give you a little info. This is an annual event I hold usually in July. I do all judging . You catch however many you want beig legal. But I only measure the 4 longest fish. I had 28 this past year. 1st place paid out over 300 in cash. I have several sponsors including myself. I own a t shirt/ graphics business so I make shirts for winners as well as trophies. It's a good fun day of fishing. I had an 8 yr old win last year. Just good clean family fun. If I can et enough help next year the entry fee will also cover a hotdog/chip lunch. Looking for feedback as well


----------



## cball917 (Feb 28, 2013)

2013 tourny coming in july


----------

